# Arrows - suggestions needed



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

This bow project is almost there and as soon as mid September I think I'll be able to start training. The bow itself now is 60# but I might upgrade to 70#. For obvious reasons, some might think I'm talking out of my rear end, but consider that I am pretty much in shape, 270lbs and 6'2" so I think that if 60# will be too easy to draw i'll look into changing the limbs to 70, it's just a thought, don't hold it against me. 

Now, back to business. I have to consider the possibility of upgrading the limbs a i'll want arrows tough enough for either 60/70. 

Another thing: hunting vs practice. Which arrows do you suggest for hunting, which ones for practice? 

Grizz was nice enough to vouch for the Easton N-Fused 400 and especially since I'll be building an almost identical bow I'm definitely considering it. 

There's much for me to learn, thus your feedback is that much more appreciated. 

Thank you ladies and gents 
Marius

PS: I think I should have mentioned that my DL is 30". Not sure if that would affect the arrow in any way, but thought I'd mention it just to be sure.


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

i shoot the easton axis and i love them smaller diameter, great penetration. im shooting a 24 dL and about 60lbs and i had a clean pass through on a doe last year. i hunt with and practice with these. Love them!


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

brady01 said:


> i shoot the easton axis and i love them smaller diameter, great penetration. im shooting a 24 dL and about 60lbs and i had a clean pass through on a doe last year. i hunt with and practice with these. Love them!


100 grain?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Beeman speeds or ICS Hunters.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Your arrow decision should be made once you figure the exact draw weight and length.With and 30" draw and with a bow topped out at 60 #'s you will need at least at 350 spined arrow ,400 would be way under spined.I shoot a 30.5" draw on my 2011 PSE Vendetta hunting set-up at about 56 lbs with a Carbon Express Maxium Blue Streak Select and get 287FPS.Height and weight have nothing to do with be able to shoot a bow ,I'am 6'5" and 240 lbs and I don't have abow over 60 lbs.60 lbs is lots to get started and to learn how to shoot it properly.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^one of the main reasons I keep talking about 70# is I want to hunt moose as well. Is 60# enough for Moses and bear?


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Xenomorph said:


> ^one of the main reasons I keep talking about 70# is I want to hunt moose as well. Is 60# enough for Moses and bear?


...that is "moose and bear" 

Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

60# works for moose and bear and draw weight is not a strength/macho thing. Its a comfort/form issue. Even with 80%let off a 60lb draw being held back for over 30 seconds can get heavy. Gold Tip XT Hunters are great arrows and won't bust the bank. Victory are also good and cost effective. I shot Easton FMJ and like them except for at longer distances there was a significant drop. So I'm back to the xt hunters.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

DODGE-3D said:


> Your arrow decision should be made once you figure the exact draw weight and length.With and 30" draw and with a bow topped out at 60 #'s you will need at least at 350 spined arrow ,400 would be way under spined.I shoot a 30.5" draw on my 2011 PSE Vendetta hunting set-up at about 56 lbs with a Carbon Express Maxium Blue Streak Select and get 287FPS.Height and weight have nothing to do with be able to shoot a bow ,I'am 6'5" and 240 lbs and I don't have abow over 60 lbs.60 lbs is lots to get started and to learn how to shoot it properly.


^^^^^this


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

It wasn't ever about the macho thing, I just keep seeing all these 70 and over setups and got to wonder if that wouldn't fit better. Which makes your input that much more valuable and will save me from making silly mistakes and slow down my development. If you people say 60 is plenty, I believe you.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> It wasn't ever about the macho thing, I just keep seeing all these 70 and over setups and got to wonder if that wouldn't fit better. Which makes your input that much more valuable and will save me from making silly mistakes and slow down my development. If you people say 60 is plenty, I believe you.


If you ever plan on shooting tourneys as well, 60#s is the limit.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

rdneckhillbilly said:


> If you ever plan on shooting tourneys as well, 60#s is the limit.


That is only a FITA rule for the Compound and Compound Limited classes. Bowhunting classes have a minimum of 40#


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

thunderbolt said:


> That is only a FITA rule for the Compound and Compound Limited classes. Bowhunting classes have a minimum of 40#


No maximum?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

60 lbs is plenty for moose.There bear in my pic was shot at 13yrds with 54lbs slighty quarting away with a Rage 2 Blade and it was a complete passthrough and he went 18 yrds and died.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

DODGE-3D said:


> 60 lbs is plenty for moose.There bear in my pic was shot at 13yrds with 54lbs slighty quarting away with a Rage 2 Blade and it was a complete passthrough and he went 18 yrds and died.


So I guess the only "benefit" of the 70# is that one would be able to do the same at a longer distance? More kinetic force ...assuming the one behind the bow is a great shot and s/he is not just injuring the animal for nothing.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

a 50 lb bow with a good broad head at a reasonable range will give you a pass through.. good advice dan and others.... poundage down....accuracy up...


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

My brother shot his bull moose at about 7yrd and then again at just over 42 and had pass throughs at both distances shooting about 58Lbs with PSE and Steelforce Vemon broadheads.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

DODGE-3D said:


> My brother shot his bull moose at about 7yrd and then again at just over 42 and had pass throughs at both distances shooting about 58Lbs with PSE and Steelforce Vemon broadheads.



Sounds good to me. My mind's made up on the form and precision in lieu of force. Thanks again; back to the previous dilemma though: 30" DL 60# bow => what arrows?


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Xenomorph said:


> Sounds good to me. My mind's made up on the form and precision in lieu of force. Thanks again; back to the previous dilemma though: 30" DL 60# bow => what arrows?





DODGE-3D said:


> Your arrow decision should be made once you figure the exact draw weight and length.With and 30" draw and with a bow topped out at 60 #'s you will need at least at *350 spined arrow ,400 would be way under spined*.I shoot a 30.5" draw on my 2011 PSE Vendetta hunting set-up at about 56 lbs with a Carbon Express Maxium Blue Streak Select and get 287FPS.Height and weight have nothing to do with be able to shoot a bow ,I'am 6'5" and 240 lbs and I don't have abow over 60 lbs.60 lbs is lots to get started and to learn how to shoot it properly.


Easton 340s or Carbon Express 350s


----------



## brady01 (Jul 4, 2010)

yessir


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350 is what i recommend..... At 70 pounds you are only looking at getting into trouble.... I understand fitness and everything but why go 70 if really 60 pounds will do the same thing??? Ive done a lot of testing on different weights and arrows to get the most out of my hunting setup, such as K/E. A 70 pound bow will not necessarily have more K/E then a 60 pound bow... Carbon Express is by far the most advanced arrow company out there with the carbon and there dual spine technology, They deliver the most accuracy, durability, and speed.. Carbon Express Maxima Hunter 350 is the best arrow out there on the market for a excellent hunting arrow. Now your mind should be made up....


----------



## folvo (Aug 15, 2012)

I have used the Maxima 350's and they shoot well. Presently I am shooting Gold Tip's Ted Nugent version Hunter 65/75 shafts. The black and white camo on these seems to show up well in the grass making them easier to find after a pass through or a miss. Shot 2 deer with them last year, so they are working for me. I am 5'10 and 185, not a big guy but I shoot 70# - because I can! Definetly use the same arrows for practice and hunting. Removes another of the variables to consistency. Most arrow specs are base on a 28 inch draw so a 30 may require a slightly stiffer arrow at the same draw weight.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

If your a larger dude, 60# should be easy to handle and learn to shoot. I'm not of the camp that believes lower poundage=higher scores. I feel that, especially larger men, You need an adequate amount of holding weight to shoot correctly. 60# should get you there to start. I would go with a GT 55/70 (its a 300 spine) shaft as they are very tough arrows and a great value for the money. I'm 6'2" 225 and find I shoot best around the 60ish pound range. An arrow can be overly stiff and shoot very well but can never be underspined and shoot well. Rather than getting a 'perfectly' spined shaft, go for overly stiff and you may be very surprised with the results. Its what Tim Gillingham preaches and many top shooters win with ie: Levi Morgan, Tim G, etc.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

All of the advice above regarding brands is nice and all, but I'm going to chime in on the spine part... 

I'm around your size at 6'2", and about a 30" draw... I'm shooting a 350 spine at 60#.... if you are considering a 400 spine arrow you're going to have flight issues if not breakage... I'll go with saying "that is far too weak for you".

Please consult your manufacture's website for whatever brand you choose to shoot for arrows... almost all of them have assistance sections for choosing a correct shaft... this will help it fly more consistently, and keep bad things from happening to your hands/face/bow.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

shootthewhatnow said:


> All of the advice above regarding brands is nice and all, but I'm going to chime in on the spine part...
> 
> I'm around your size at 6'2", and about a 30" draw... I'm shooting a 350 spine at 60#.... if you are considering a 400 spine arrow you're going to have flight issues if not breakage... I'll go with saying "that is far too weak for you".
> 
> Please consult your manufacture's website for whatever brand you choose to shoot for arrows... almost all of them have assistance sections for choosing a correct shaft... this will help it fly more consistently, and keep bad things from happening to your hands/face/bow.


Thanks a lot. It's already in my head must-get-stiffer-arrow-now-aaaargh 
This will and was already a learning experience even before I had received the bow and touched it for the first time. Much, much appreciated for taking the time and sharing your knowledge and experience guys.


----------



## stjoebowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Try out the new Black Eagle carnivore arrows they are a great hunting arrow or you can go with the rampage for something a little heavier. Check out the Black Eagle Arrows web page or their face book page and see how many podium finishes they had this year in the IBO and ASA. I"m shooting the Magnums with my 3d set up and the carnivores with my hunting set up. 30 inch arrow with 125g broadhead 395g total arrow weight shooting 300fps out of my PSE Revenge @ 62lbs and 28.5 draw


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

^whoa, that bow has some oomph! Nice!


----------

